# Dragon's Art Thread-



## Dragon (Dec 20, 2008)

My new time-waster, The Dragon Project.

Some stuff.
RP board group pic-
Valkyrie-
Makuhita-
Christmas Mewtwo-
Terry the Eevee-
Kai!Umbreon-
A dragon-
My Pokesona-
An Ariados-
Fail Kadabra-

This is a list of the Pokemon I'm drawing next for the Dragon Project. I'm mainly sticking by this list, if you want a Pokemon drawn check if it's on the list. If it is, it's probably gonna get done soon. If it's not, ask and I'll add it.

1. Arceus, Deoxys Attack, Defense, Speed
2. Charmander, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Chimchar
3. Squirtle, Totodile, Mudkip, Piplup
4. Bulbasaur, Chikorita, Treecko, Turtwig
5. Charmeleon, Quilava, Combusken, Monferno
6. Wartortle, Croconaw, Marshtomp, Prinplup
7. Ivysaur, Bayleef, Grovyle, Grotle
8. Charizard, Typhlosion, Blaziken, Infernape
9. Blastoise, Feraligatr, Swampert, Empoleon
10. Venasaur, Meganium, Sceptile, Torterra
11. Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres
12. Entei, Suicune, Raikou
13. Regice, Registeel, Regirock
14. Azelf, Uxie, Mesprit
15. Mewtwo, Mew
16. Ho-oh, Lugia
17. Kyogre, Groudon
18. Dialga, Palkia
19. Celebi, Jirachi
20. Latias, Latios
21. Rayquaza, Giratina
22. Houndoom


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Valkyrie looks to be around 13-15 years old.

Your artwork looks good. My advice to improve is to read Dannchu's guide on coloring. HEREs the link.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

*nod* Okay, thanks. I've forgotten to shade these, most likely because they were all done last night when I couldn't sleep. But I'll shade my next stuff~


----------



## Darksong (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Valkyrie's ears look a bit long, but she's great!

You are taking requests, right? So... may I please have a picture of a Makuhita? Draw it however you like. If they're big enough for you to copy them, could you also put these Japanese characters at the top?

チョウジ

You don't need to, just if you can. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

I'm an RSP character (request)
Do Terry the Gold Eevee, please. I have yellow white bits, and blue in one eye, red in the other.
Can you?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Darksong: That's because Valkyrie's an elf. And I suck at Japanese/Chinese/caligraphy characters in general, so no. Sorry. I'll start on the Makuhita.

Terry T:So you basically want a gold Eevee with blue specks in one eye, and red specks in the other?


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

WHY AM I A MEW

Good drawings! SERIOUSLY WHY AM I A MEW COuld you draw a Mewtwo in a Santa hat? And a Santa beard Thanks!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

On the Absol:

The body is too long
The blade sticks upwards too much and is on the wrong side of the head

Just so you know. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to something that can be both beautiful and handsome at the same time.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

BECAUSE I CAN'T DRAW MEWTWO THAT WELL Oops. I'll keep that in mind when I do the Christmas group pic. OH THE FREAKIN' IRONY

Have a Makuhita.





HANDSTAND~


----------



## Darksong (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

That's adorable. Thanks so much! I don't really mind that you couldn't get the Japanese in there. It was just a little bit that wasn't too important.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Dragon, can you read Japanese or something? O.o


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*



Cryptica said:


> Dragon, can you read Japanese or something? O.o


Its really no surprise if he is. Personally, I'm learning Japanese myself. And anyone can read Japanese; Its the Japanese Kanji [wierd squiggle things] that I assume most people cant. In truth, neither can I. X)


The Makuhita looks great! I see that you read Danni's shading guide after all.

And now I'll request a drawing of Kai!Umbreon, my Pokesona. Remember that he has no rings on his legs and that the Kai!Fringe [I'd trademark it if I could] covers the right eye.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Actually I can't read Japanese, but I'm trying to teach myself with Youtube. It's not working. I have Mewtwo's request, for the record. _Please wait a moment while Dragon uploads to Photobucket._


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

I lied about not being able to draw Mewtwo, this came out just over half-decent.





I SPEND FIVE HOURS GIVING OUT PRESENTS, AND ALL I GET IS ONE?!?!!?!?!

Hmmm.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*



Dragon said:


>





Darksong said:


> チョウジ


O.o the Japanese fits perfectly.....


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

...Really? The Japanese characters show up as question marks on my computer. Another reason why... watsit it mean?


----------



## Darksong (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Well, there's "butterfly" in there. 

May I please request another drawing? An Ariados would be good. And can it please be hanging upside down from a tree branch, looking towards us? Thanks! I won't ask for Japanese this time, unless you want a drawing of the characters...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Sure, request away, you have the last space. Fwee~

Terry T, you want a gold Eevee with blue specks in one eye, and red specks in the other? I have the outline ready, just have to colour it.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

DOUBLE POST
Ahaha. Here's Terry T's request. 





Terry T., you suck for choosing a messed up colour palette. 

TO EVERYONE ELSE:
Dragon has an announcement. Read.
So, I'm getting some new pencil crayons and drawing stuff tomorrow. If you want your request done tonight that's okay, but if you want to wait a bit you'll get it _INKED_ and everything. Fwee. So tell me if you want your requests done now or tomorrow, with no response you get it tomorrow.

Why does this matter, it's just a day You shut up.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Can you draw me a Kadabra? Any pose is fine. I don't care how long it takes ;D


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Yeees~ I just got my sexy pens and a set of new pencil crayons! =DDDDDD So now all requests are gonna be inked and coloured even better~

Dragon is extremely happy. =DDDDDDDDD 

Cryptica, one Kadabra coming up~~~~~


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*



Kai said:


> And now I'll request a drawing of Kai!Umbreon, my Pokesona. Remember that he has no rings on his legs and that the Kai!Fringe [I'd trademark it if I could] covers the right eye.


/_\


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

I know, I know, I'm working on it. I'll be done by the end of today, maybe in a few hours.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Alright, Thanks. I just thought that you had ignored it. But as long as I know its being done...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Screw that, it's done now.





Ta-da, first thing I inked and coloured wiv my new stuff~ And more stuff I did last night:





I like this, not really sure what it's supposed to be, though. Just a random dragon.





I've found my Pokesona~ Yay.

Darksong, I officially hate Ariados's anatomy. It's taking longer than I expected, I'll hopefully finish and have it uploaded by tommorow morning, ES time.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

That's all right, I can wait. I don't care how long art takes, really, only that you sincerely tried (unlike I did on another certain picture XD) 

I've had a lot of practice with art (I drew on the walls when I was a year old or so, and since then it's been a favorite activity), so I'm pretty fast at drawing pictures, but everybody has different skills, so it varies widely.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

I lied. Again.






And here's Cryptica's Kadabra, it came out... weirdly. Bleah.






Requests are cleared, ask for something now.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

That's a funny Ariados, thanks! But its body looks a bit thin in the very middle. The horn is a bit to the right. Great work!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

I would like to critique you on that Kadabra :D

First of all, the middle of the torso should be short and very thin. The brown part on the chest isn't quite long enough, and the tail a bit too long (or maybe I'm used to seeing it bunched up). And the legs should probably be thinner.

Other than that, perfect.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

;) I think I just got used to drawing people, and so since Kadabra is somewhat humanoid, it turned out looking like a person. Anyways, all the requests I've got are Pokemon oO; I can do:
Pokemon-
Humans-
Hybrid... things-
Pokemorphs-
Animals-
Digimon-

I'll add more to this list and move it to the front page when I feel like it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*



Dragon said:


> Screw that, it's done now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Thanks! It looks great. You get requests done rather quickly.

Here's a tip. Using Photobucket's uploader, you can reduce the images to 600X400 so that they fit snugly into the page without stratching it.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

=D And that's the way the art thread goes, I give everyone pictures, everyone gives me tips. Thanks, Kai~


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

Uh, have another dragon.





Took me a bit longer than usual, around four hours~ 

Stupid Photobucket, why must you pixelate this awesomeness? ;_;


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

IMAGE SPAM

ONE WHOLE PICTURE





This is the new front page picture. Yay.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

...And if anyone still cares, I has new project that I'll get up by tomorrow. It involves drawing. And Pokemon. oO; And... paper? CHRISTMAS ZOMG I GETS NEW LAPTOP soon. =DDDD


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Sky over the Mountains*

SHAMELESS ADVERTISING

Comments? Please? ;_;


----------



## Darksong (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Art Thread- RENAMED~*

Well, we can't really comment on it if there's no art to comment on. The Dawn and Dusk dragon picture is beautiful. I like the way you make them look like the same dragon, but different elements.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Art Thread- RENAMED~*

Thanks~ And I'm not starting 'til 2009, and it'll be my... Pokedex-thing. I might even use the pictures for a Pokedex-style site.... I just got an idea :o


----------



## Taliax (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Art Thread- RENAMED~*

YOUR ART IS AWESOME. And Kadabra is very hard to draw. The pokedex of pictures is a cool idea, I look forward to seeing how it turns out :) Your Latias pokesona is cool, I'm going for a Latias pokesona too, but I still need to draw it. Anyway, I'd like to request a snowy owl.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Art Thread- RENAMED~*

Cool~

Uh...can you do requests other than Pokemon?

If so then can you do the Paper dragon from dragcave?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Art Thread- RENAMED~*

Okay. I'll add you two to the list, but I won't get it done for two days. We're going to Niagara Falls~


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

Kay.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 30, 2008)

I'M ALIVE

I'll start to work on the requests now. You'll get them by the end of this year ^^;


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, paper dragie can wait to be born.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 31, 2008)

I've moved the Dragon Project's page to freewebs. Look~

I know, the requests. Almost done...

EDIT: Aack, slight delay. I promise you'll get the pictures by the 2nd. oO; Sorry...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 31, 2008)

It's OK. I have no idea when the second is in your time but ehh...today here it's the new year.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll have the pictures up by today. Eastern time, BTW. I'm inking and colouring right now...

Also, I've started this.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 2, 2009)

I've started the Dragon Project.

Here, have some Pogeymanz:





















And the paper dragon~






I really have to go work on the snowy owl. I just need to put the markings on him/her... oO; Please excuse my inefficiency.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 2, 2009)

On your Dragon project thingy, maybe you should do a Mewtwo, to get it out of the way! *hint hint*


----------



## Dragon (Jan 3, 2009)

What a good idea! *cough cough* I'll put it at the end of my... lengthy list. Meh. I'm doing all the starters, to as you so subtly put it, 'get them out of the way'. Fwee~

I was going to do all the Legendaries after, anyways. Mewtwo will just be the first =D


----------



## Darksong (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are all great drawings. The only things that I can see is that the Deoxyses might be lacking a few details. But I don't look at them much, so it's probably just me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 3, 2009)

How about you try a Houndoom for your project next?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 3, 2009)

*cough cough* Sure. >_> But I'm closing actual requests now, this is probably going to end up a thread for the project anyways. I'll make a list in the first post...

Again, >_>


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, but the project is awesome.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

*bows* THANK YOU~~~~

Don't get a big head, you idiot. Shut up, Voice of Reason.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

..I have to stop procrastinating. I have all the first form water and fire starters, even taken pictures and ready to upload them, but I.. don't feel like it. Meh. 

Oh, and apparently my site was rated in the top 1% of sites made in Webs.com this week. I was offered a free domain name, with the purchase of some Disney movies <_<; wot teh eff?[/ramble]


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2009)

OKAY

I HAVE COME TO AN AGREEMENT WITHIN MYSELF

Tailax, the snowy owl is.. dead, to say the least. *sweatdrop* So I've decided that you can choose a Pokemon and I'll have it done, inked and coloured, like, by tonight EST. Uploading might be next morning, but meh. Sorry... 

TO EVERYONE ELSE

CAPS LOCK IS FUN
And I have all the first stage starters, with many mistakes in my rush to draw/ink/colour them. Still haven't uploaded, though... I really have to stop procrastinating suck.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

IMAGE SPAM
And I know these don't make up for X days, so are really bad.. >_<






Yeah, right after I inked it I realized Bulbasaur doesn't have the ear things.






Very badly proprotioned. Awkward.






No shading...






Mmm.











MUDKIPZ











*sigh* I know.






I actually like this one.






So totally did NOT copy the TCG card~[/lie]






Bad. The end.






Blurry. The end.

And yeah. I'M TALKING TO MYSELF, SOMEBODY COMMENT AND PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

And another one =D





My first full colour picture, as in with a background. Or the first good one. I like how this turned out...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the Torchic and Chikorita :)

And the fakemon is nice~

Well the wings are ehgh but ehh, overall it's awesome.


----------

